# USB mode recognition failure with Cyanogenmod 9



## dependable (Feb 25, 2012)

I have upgraded both of my touchpads to Cyanogenmod alpha 2. When I plug the touchpad back into my computer it instead of allowing me boot into USB mode it tries to load install device driver software then fails. Any thoughts? I had to upgrade from alpha 0.6 to 2.0 by downloading the rom straight onto the touchpad.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 20, 2011)

Found this on xda...Worked for me.

go to storage, select the three dots on the right hand corner and press USB computer connection. Then select MTP. I had to switch mine between MTP and PTP a couple of times before windows 7 installed the driver properly.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

try using wifi file explorer. I use the paid version and haven't used the USB cable since

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

